# Peeled Hazelnuts



## runninduo (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi.....

I'm making a hazelnut torte for a gathering tomorrow night.  It's in the oven as I type.  The torte is topped with whole roasted hazelnuts.....the only ones I saw when I went to Trader Joe's the other day were unpeeled.  They need to be peeled for the top of the cake.  Is there a way for me to peel them, or can I find them peeled in the store.  As soon as the cake is out of the oven, I'll run back to TJ's to see if they have unpeeled ones.........I can also go to the regular grocery store.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## debthecook (Dec 10, 2004)

Rinse them under cold water.
Cut a slit through it, about 1/4-1/2 inch deep, sometimes you can just punch a knife a bit inside, don't cut yourself.
Rinse again for a second, I like to get some water in the slit
Microwave for aabout a minute or less or more, it will open more on its own. Let cool for a minute or two.  Peel and enjoy.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh no.  I posted about chestnuts.  Sorry.
Peeled Hazelnuts?  I probably would have to buy them somewhere peeled.
Never heard of that. Sorry again.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 10, 2004)

Another way you can do it is to toast them in a pan in a 350 degree oven for about 10-15 minutes.  Then spread a handful at a time on a towel and rum them with the towel.  The peels will come right off.


----------



## runninduo (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks!  And, boy.....you were all quick to respond!  I was just about to take a shower so I could go out to the store.  The cake smells really good.  I'll post the recipe when I get a chance......it's from Nigella Lawson's How to be a Domestic Goddess.

Off to peel my hazelnuts!

Thanks again.


----------



## runninduo (Dec 10, 2004)

I ended up using some chopped hazelnuts to top the cake.

I baked the whole hazelnuts, first for 10, then 15, then 20, then 25 min....and the darn skins would not come off.  Well, they did, but only in parts.  Maybe, i should have done it at a higher temp?  Anyway, I'll try it again next time, but for now, I just used the chopped ones.......it looks pretty and it save quite a bit of time too!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry it didn't work better for you, runnin.  It sounds like it worked out well though!  Have fun tomorrow tonight!


----------

